# MySQL demaskieren

## LL0rd

Hallo,

ich würde gerne bei mir die MySQL Version 5.1 installieren. Aber irgendwie bin ich da heute zu blöd zu. 

Also derzeit ist auf dem System MySQL 5.0.90-r2 installiert. 

```
*  dev-db/mysql

      Latest version available: 5.0.90-r2

      Latest version installed: 5.0.90-r2

      Size of files: 22,806 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.mysql.com/

      Description:   A fast, multi-threaded, multi-user SQL database server.

      License:       GPL-2
```

MySQL 5.1 ist bei mir mit ~amd64 maskiert, deshalb müsste ich es zuerst demaskieren:

```
Sierra ~ # ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64" emerge mysql -av

[ebuild     U ] dev-db/mysql-5.1.49-r1 [5.0.90-r2] USE="big-tables community extraengine latin1 perl profiling ssl -cluster -debug -embedded -max-idx-128 -minimal -pbxt% (-selinux) -static -test -xtradb% (-berkdb%*)" 24,333 kB

[ebuild     U ] virtual/mysql-5.1 [5.0] 0 kB
```

Damit diese Änderung auch dauerhaft ist, mache ich es aber über die package.unmask, ich schreibe da einfach "dev-db/mysql ~amd64" rein. Doch genau das funktioniert irgendwie nicht. Denn beim erneuten Aufruf von emerge, wirft er mir folgendes aus:

```
--- Invalid atom in /etc/portage/package.unmask: dev-db/mysql ~amd64
```

Kann mir jemand sagen, was ich falsch mache?

----------

## boris64

Du musst den Eintrag in /etc/portage/package.keywords machen!

----------

## Genone

Im übrigen kann (und IMO sollte) man das Keyword auch weglassen, auch wenn das in diesem Fall mangels Fehlermeldung wohl noch mehr verwirrt hätte.

----------

